# General Chit chat ....



## Suzie

Happy chatting 
xx


----------



## Wicklow

Well seens as I suggested this thead I thought I should be first to post - thought id tell you my story (briefly)

We were told in april 2003 that we were not going to have children - well not naturally anyway due to dh having klienfelter syndrome (we only found this out when ttc). He basically produces no sperm so our only option was donor sperm (thankfully this was the april before all the new rules came in and donor sperm was very hard to get!).We actually found out the evening before my brothers wedding so the whole day was so hard with family asking when we might have kids having been married 3 years!
We embarked on our first ivf in november 2003 and i produced 34 eggs, 17 fertilised, 2 put back and very fortunatly and by Gods awesome power we got our first BFP and Alfie was born in the august of 2004. In may 2006 we decided to use our frozen embryos to try for a brother or sister for alfie we thawed all 15 embryos out to take to blastocyst, we ended up with only 2 surviving and being put back. Amazingly we got a BFP bu 2 days later on alfies 2nd birthday I started to bleed and obviously thought the worst - thankfully all was fine and in may 2007 Thomas was born weighing a healthy 10 lb 3oz! 
From this story it looks like infertility isnt an issue for us anymore or weve had it easy in comparison to others and i spose in some ways it isnt an issue and has been easier than many but it will always be a part of who i am and how i will always be. I thank God everyday for my 2 miracles but the pain is still so raw when anyone says they are pregnant or how easy it was for them even people that knolw what weve been through dont understand how it still effects me.
I pray God will bless each one of you whatever path you end up on and you will achieve your dream and your own miracle whatever that may be. 
I am looking forward to getting to know you all
Ruth


----------



## Dibley

Thanks Ruth for sharing your story  Alfie and Thomas have a fantastic, sensitive mummy! 

I think your comment about your infertility journey
_but it will always be a part of who i am and how i will always be. I thank God everyday for my 2 miracles _ shows how all that comes our way in life, both the good and the not so good, mould us into who we are as individuals.

For me, still on the IF journey, I try to use all of my experiences to show compassion to those in similar situations. As hard as the painful memories are I always find that God uses the experiences - usually in the most unlikely of situations - to speak to others and so help them in their hour of need.

Of course, I would dearly love for my journey to have a happy ending but whatever happens, my experiences will never be wasted 

I think this going to be a wonderful place for us all to chat - thanks to you 

Dibley x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


I wonder if i can join you all, im currently going through the RCIA program with my DH's church (well mine too)and hope to become a full member at the Easter vigil,  i was brought up in the church just not my DH's religion. so im converting,  As you can see from my Signature at the bottom we have a true miracle and we thank god every day for her.

Wicklow - You took the words from my mouth - "but it will always be a part of who i am and how i will always be" i couldnt have said it better, i will never forget what we went through to have this miracle in our lives and it will forever be a part of me.

Dibley - Your posts are always so meaningful, Thank you for being here.


Ive been reading my lenten prayer book every day and one of the passages in particular stood out to me - 

"May your love be upon us o Lord as we place all our love in you"



I look forward to getting to know you all,

x Debs x


----------



## Dibley

Hi debs  

A big welcome to you 

So pleased you have been blessed with hannah - she is gorgeous  And great to hear that you are going through the RCIA - and becoming a full member at the Easter vigil am sure will be just awesome 

Do continue to share passages from your Lenten prayer book - that sentence you shared was lovely 

Looking forward to getting to know you 

Dibley x


----------



## Wicklow

dibley - you saying that through infertility it gives us a chance to use what weve been through to help others - thats been so true for me and have prayed ans supported 2 ladies who are christians going through if, both funnily enough had no problem concieving first child! one of these ladies was successful in her journey and one not but i am so grateful that God has given me these opportunities and i hope to use them further.

debs - congrats on the birth of Hannah - gorgeous!

ruth


----------



## hbrodie

wow! I have been on FFs for a year (nearly) and am so excited to find this board! 

quick bit about me;
I am 26, DH is 31 with DD from prev marriage. We have TTC 18mths. my bloods all ok, my lap n dye all ok (oct 07)   but DHs sperm 98% antisperm antibodies and low motility   . Told we need ICSI. Long old process getting to the point of actually starting the ICSI! Finally got to the point of going to the clinic to pay and collect my protocol, awaiting AF to show up so I could start my pill but late. Thought nothing of it cos I was waiting for it, though it was my hormomones being cruel to me again....but a BFP!!! the day before our appointment to get going with the drugs!!
I had prayed and prayed for this moment and it had arrived, I rang DH and he was over the moon too  . 

I am now 18+5 pg, edd 5th aug. I attend church every sunday and pray for all on FFs and to say thank you for our little miracle. 

There were times I struggled to go to church and I felt really guilty. I used to cry at communion and would well up during the sermon - I think people thought I had 'issues'! but no one asked, they respected my space. However, I did tell the 2 ladies I sit with and they were very kind and understanding, and the vicar also, over a cuppa!   Christenings were the hardest, as I's love to attend them and see them but I had this deep sadness that it wasn't my child being christened and may never be. The feelings of guilt for feeling this way were awful. My vicar was a great help though. 

Now I am pg I am the talk of the church! it is lovely to have my communion and be blessed for the 2 of us (I am not confimed so I have a blessing) 

I am so glad I had the churc for my support and comfort and now for sharing my happiness with, and I am really pleased we have this thread.

hello everyone! 
God bless you all.


----------



## icky

Wow what fantastic news hbrodie. 

xxx


----------



## Dibley

Wow hbrodie what a testimony  Just wonderful! Congratulations 

It sounds like you're part of a wonderful church and I'm sure they can't wait to celebrate the birth of your little one in August  

Anyway welcome to our thread and I look forward to getting to know you more 

Praying you have a healthy pregnancy, God bless.

Dibley x


----------



## hbrodie

thank you dibley and icky


----------



## bokbabe

Hi Everyone

I am so glad I found this board, can I join in please? 

I am on the last stretch of my 2WW and would be grateful for any spare positive thoughts and prayers.

On the 27th Feb we had 1 embryo transferred (the only one that fertilised out of 4 eggs collected) and my test date is the 12th March. I know my chances are somewhat reduced as I only have the one embryo, but equally know that it does only take one.   

I have been asking for God's help during this process and, even though I know that he most probably doesn't agree with the treatment, he just wants us all to be happy and, if he knows this makes us happy, he will be glad to help.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Bok xx 

P.S: My lovely parents (who are in South Africa) have started going to Church again recently to pray for me and DH as we go through this treatment. My Mom grew up a strict Catholic and lapsed a bit since, going to Church with her Mom (my Gran) only every so often. I feel a bit like, if this treatment fails, I'll be letting them down too


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi  

Just wanted to say hi to everyone, but to icky in particular. I noticed on the other thread that you are Chrsitian and your DH is Muslim....snap!

I just feel so very very fortunate that in a day and age where so many acts of terrorism and violence are claimed to be done in the name of 'religion' that we can live together, happily accept each others' faiths and be accepted in our society. 

I mentioned on the other thread that we're bringing up our daughter teaching her about both religions, then allowing her to decide for herself when she's older, which path she wants to follow. I'd be interested in anyone's thoughts on this.

xx


----------



## Dibley

Hi Bok and welcome! 

Of course I'll pray for you - yes you're right it does only take one and that lttle one inside is obviously a wonderful little fighter! 

With regards to whether God agrees to Assisted reproductice techniques, nobody truly knows - yes every church denomination/religion has an opinion but even within each institution their are some for and some against ...I think all we can do as human beings is pray and if we have peace about our decision take a step of faith  You know i have a Roman Catholic colleague who puts it simply: If you have a broken leg, God expects you to go the hospital to get it fixed - so you've got a broken womb, why would God not want you to go to the hospital for help with this too and to help you have a baby? 
God works for good through the gifts and skills of the doctors. He gives us common sense/prayer to discern what's best 

Praying you have a wonderful God blessed   very soon. Do keep us updated       

Love Dibley x


----------



## Dibley

Sugar and welcome 

Your comment: 
_I just feel so very very fortunate that in a day and age where so many acts of terrorism and violence are claimed to be done in the name of 'religion' that we can live together, happily accept each others' faiths and be accepted in our society. _ 
brought a tear to my eye - just beautiful  How when I pray for world peace I wish others could see your household and see that it is possible!

I think your daughter has wise parents  and with regards to teaching her about both religions she will be all the more balanced as she grows up 

God bless Dibley x


----------



## hbrodie

bok -       for the 12th march


----------



## icky

bok - thinking of you as your date gets nearer. Can I say I have a friend on here who only had one embryo transffered and she is now happily pregnant. It only takes one!

Sugar - Hello!  If my hubby and I are blessed with children then we have said we will do the same as you. I think people need to make their own mind up.

xxx


----------



## bokbabe

Hi All

Thank you for your good wishes and prayers, however, it was a BFN for us this time.  

I am already looking forward and planning tx abroad as it is much more affordable. I feel that this is the path we are meant to take as, at last Saturday's mass (we have Sunday mass on Saturday evening as our priest serves 3 churches), I asked God that, if he couldn't grant us a BFP, then for him to show me which path we were to go down. Then for some reason I found myself on the international section of the board, when we had never even entertained the idea of going abroad and I found someone I knew on there!  

I was glad to have something to look into (and forward to) when the BFN came a couple of days later.

Incidently, did anyone else get asked, at the end of mass to sign a post card and send it to your MP re the destroying and using of embryo's in stem cell research? We didn't get any frosties and, if we did, we would've used them and not wasted them. However, before we had tx we had to sign a form saying that IF we didn't use the frozen embryo's, what would we like to do with them. We chose the research, as we didn't want them to just be chucked and, couldn't afford the tests we would have to do to donate them, but we were planning on using any we had. Do you think that it was because we signed them over to research, that we didn't get any?  

Hope everyone else is doing well, so sorry for the "me" post.

Bok xx


----------



## hbrodie

bok -   so sorry for your BFN   I am glad you can see where you need to go now, it makes things seem easier in a kind of a way     

I don't know much about stem cell research, it is something I must look into I think. But, no, it is not because you signed yours to research that you didn't get frosties     thinking and   for you and your dh. xxx


----------



## Dibley

Dear Bok, so sorry that it was a BFN  It's a horrid feeling 

But glad to see that you're bouncing back and looking forward to planning your next TX -  that you find the right clinic abroad for your next go.
I sent off lots off e-mails when I was deciding where to go - in the end there was one that stood out from all the rest (Thank God!) and that was Reprofit, Czech Republic. I think wherever you go you have to feel comfortable 

In answer to your question, _Do you think that it was because we signed them over to research, that we didn't get any?_ - *NO!*
I think for those of us actually going through IF we have a greater understanding of the issues involved - moreso than your average person sitting in a pew in church. Like you, we said that we would give any left over embryo's for research - and like you we didn't have any left for freezing either  And yes, similar questions popped into my mind too. My consultant was a Christian and I mentioned this in our follow-up - he reassured me that, 'more people DON'T get frosties, than do!'

 for you & DH

love Dibley x


----------



## debster

Hello


----------

